# I have an opportunity but should I take it? Someone push me



## nmasters (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello all, 
First off I don't want this post to come off as the cliche "what camera should I get" kind, but I just want to know what YOU would do in MY shoes. I'll give you a quick rundown on my shoes real quick: college student, wedding photographer's assistant, been shooting for over two years now, I love to travel (cheaply) & explore new places, thinking about starting up a small headshot business, I sometimes see good photos around campus with amazing light, but I know my iPhone can't handle it (and many other situations), so I only get to take those photos with my eyelids, and I know for a fact that I have G.A.S, but I don't actually suffer from it because I don't have a lot of money:mrgreen:. 

OKAY HERES THE PROBLEM

So, I have an opportunity to buy a Fuji X100 for $400 (GOOD PRICE), the reason why its so cheap is because it has a crack in the screen and I talked the guy down, but other than that it still functions just fine and thats all that really matters to me and especially my budget. I've been lusting over this camera for awhile now, but I can't seem to find a solid reason to buy it other than having a walk-around camera. I have this thought in my head that the major benefit I would get from this camera is that I would take more photos, since I will have a camera with me more often, and therefore become a better photographer. Does that sound ridiculous? Has anyone else thought they have improved in their craft by shooting more often? And by shooting more often I mean casual shooting situations. 

Just curious on any advice or opinions.


----------



## ShootRaw (Dec 20, 2013)

For $400 you could get a D3100


----------



## nmasters (Dec 20, 2013)

ShootRaw said:


> For $400 you could get a D3100



I already have the D5100. Its my one and only main camera, I wouldn't carry it around with me everywhere I go.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 20, 2013)

nmasters said:


> ShootRaw said:
> 
> 
> > For $400 you could get a D3100
> ...



Ah. That wasn't really clear from your original post; I assumed from the way the first post was worded that you only had an iPhone.

So: First, to answer the question you posed, "Has anyone else thought they have improved in their craft by shooting more often?"
Yes. Absolutely. How ELSE would you improve at photography other than actually DOING it? In my opinion, reading about it is great, understanding theory is terrific but there is absolutely NO substitute for getting out there and actuating the shutter, as often as possible.

To answer the secondary question, should you buy the Fuji...
Well, I can't answer that. Only you can. But it sounds to me like you're on a pretty tight budget. I have two boys in college myself, and if your budget is anything like that, you REALLY don't need to be spending $400 on a camera if you already have a perfectly decent one.
Why don't you shoot more often with the D5100?  That Fuji doesn't look ALL that much smaller to me.  I used to take my D5100 and kit lens pretty much everywhere.

Basically, as a fellow photographer, I'd tell you: If you can afford it, and want it, go ahead.
But as a mom of two college boys, I'd tell you: Hang on to that $400, son. You're gonna need it for other things.  USE the D5100 you've got.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2013)

Personally, *I* would do it.

Cracked screen isn't a big deal to me - I leave the LCD turned off on digital cameras anyway (unless there is no optical viewfinder and that is the only way to compose).  Just film habits carrying over to digital.  All of the information I need can be seen either in the viewfinder or on top of the camera.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2013)

Listen to mom. ^


----------



## nmasters (Dec 20, 2013)

sm4him said:


> nmasters said:
> 
> 
> > ShootRaw said:
> ...




Best advice yet. I think I'm going to hang on to my $400 and just carry my D5100 around more often. 
I've just got to get over this fear of losing it, its my baby. 

Thanks!


----------



## nmasters (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm not going to buy the X100, so if anyone is interested in buying it DM me and I'll send you the seller's email.


----------

